# PC on my Airport network?



## webkuh (Feb 18, 2003)

I have 2 Macs running OS10.2 and I've got a PC on it's way to me (not that I'm greedy  ) I've got an Airport card in both Macs and am using one mac as my Airport Base (no Base Station) sharing my Internet connection. Will it be possible to get my PC to tap into the Airport connection? I've found a PC wireless card with the same protocol as Airport:

http://www.actiontec.com/UK/products/broadband/80211b_pccard/80211pccard_overview.html

Thanks


----------



## martijnvandijk (Feb 18, 2003)

yes, no problem. They are all using the same OS independent 802.11b technology


----------



## webkuh (Feb 18, 2003)

Fantastic. Thanks very much


----------



## webkuh (Feb 19, 2003)

One further question. Can a Mac runing OS9 share the Internet connection of a Mac running OS10.2? Via Airport of course...


----------



## MikeXpop (Feb 19, 2003)

of course. as stated above, 802.11b is non OS specific.


----------



## Juxel (Feb 22, 2003)

The only thing that you have to make sure of is that you buy an 802.11b card for the PC and not a 802.11a or g card.  Other than that you should be set.

-Juxel


----------



## Gnomo (Feb 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Juxel _
> *The only thing that you have to make sure of is that you buy an 802.11b card for the PC and not a 802.11a or g card. *



Actually an 802.11g card would work just fine.  G is compatible with B.  However, if all your other equipment is B, it really doesn't make much sense to buy G, cause you don't get the speed benefits and, for the most part, it is more expensive.


----------

